# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Đĩa cứng bỏ túi - Kiểu cách đa dạng

## zomplus

Định nghĩa về đĩa cứng bỏ túi khá đơn giản: dùng ổ đĩa cứng 2,5”, giao tiếp máy tính qua USB và phải nhỏ gọn. Từ những điểm chung cơ bản này, các nhà sản xuất như Fujitsu, iSmart, Transcend vẫn có cách tạo ra những sản phẩm khác biệt dựa trên thiết kế, màu sắc và tiện ích. 

Fujitsu mang đến hai sản phẩm nam tính. Calmee Xena sang trọng với vỏ ngoài bóng sáng inox; vành nhựa viền quanh cứng cáp, giảm lực va đập và đèn báo cách điệu gợn sóng, hai màu (xanh dương/hồng). HandyDrive tông đen hấp dẫn với nắp trên xử lý bóng như gương, đường cạnh vát xéo dứt khoát, cạnh trước dốc xuống và bố trí đèn LED trạng thái ẩn (xanh lá cây) bên trong vỏ. 


 Fujitsu HandyDrive Dành cho phái nữ, iSmart thiết kế Classic Drive khá giống bóp đầm: mặt trước bọc vải ca-rô gân lớn, tông màu nổi bật như đỏ, xanh dương, nâu, đen; có cả dây khóa bằng da nâu và đầu khóa sáng inox. Tuy nhiên, khi kéo móc khóa ra, bạn sẽ thấy một đầu USB để nối vào máy tính (quá ngắn nên được kèm theo cáp nối dài). Nắp da trước bật lên sẽ để lộ một khung lưới mắt cáo có tác dụng thoát nhiệt cho đĩa cứng bên trong (nhưng cũng rất dễ lọt nước vào bên trong). Phía sau làm bằng kim loại để gân thô. Vành kim loại viền quanh chắc chắn. 

Sản phẩm kế tiếp của iSmart là Mobile Storage - Basic và Transcend StoreJet 25F khá trung tính. Transcend StoreJet 25F nhỏ hơn và sang hơn với mặt trên màu nâu đậm, bóng bẩy, ẩn chìm hoa văn carô; tên thương hiệu Transcend đặt nổi bật tại đây, sáng ánh xà cừ. iSmart Mobile Storage - Basic thiết kế đơn giản như hộp đựng xì-gà nhỏ: thân và nắp làm bằng kim loại, lồng vào nhau và có thể bật mở ra bằng tay (tuy nhiên, sản phẩm thử nghiệm có dán tem thông báo mất quyền bảo hành nếu tự ý mở ra). Do thiết kế hộp vừa khít ổ đĩa cứng, đầu nối cố định trên phần mạch nhỏ đặt cố định phía đáy mà việc tháo lắp đĩa cứng đòi hỏi sự cẩn thận khá nhiều.


 iSmart Mobile Storage - Basic Kiểm chứng tốc độ với phần mềm HD Tune Pro nhận thấy tốc độ giao tiếp dữ liệu ở mức khá: đọc ổn định khoảng 23MB/s, tốc độ ghi ổn định mức 21MB/s thấp hơn. Đường tốc độ của Fujitsu HandyDrive, iSmart Mobile Storage - Basic và Transcend StoreJet 25F ổn định hơn so với các sản phẩm thử nghiệm còn lại. Trong nhóm thử nghiệm, Fujitsu Calmee Xena đạt mức tốc độ “cận trên” cao hơn (đọc 24,8MB/s, ghi 27,9MB/s) nhưng đường tốc độ không ổn định bằng.

Nguồn điện cho đĩa cứng bỏ túi chủ yếu lấy qua USB và dùng đầu nối dạng mini-USB. Đa phần thiết kế cáp nối dạng Y với hai đầu nối vào cổng USB trên máy tính; riêng Fujitsu HandyDrive tách riêng cáp nguồn phụ và iSmart Classic Drive không dùng thêm cáp ngoài (vì đã có sẵn cáp trong “dây khóa”). 


 iSmart Classic Drive Transcend StoreJet 25F kèm theo bộ phần mềm tiện ích đặc trưng là StoreJet elite, giúp bạn quản lý mật khẩu đăng nhập web (Website AutoLogin), địa chỉ web (Mobile Favorites) hỗ trợ Firefox/IE, truy xuất email di động hỗ trợ Outlook/Outlook Express, mã hóa tập tin nội dung (Secret-Zip),... Với chức năng tự động đồng bộ, sao lưu, bạn có thể yên tâm vì luôn mang theo bên mình tất cả nội dung dữ liệu quan trọng. Đặc biệt, dung lượng phần mềm này trên máy tính rất nhẹ và có khả năng tự động kích hoạt chức năng mỗi khi nhận diện ra đĩa cứng StoreJet 25P. Trong khi đó, Fujitsu HandyDrive, Calmee Xena tập hợp vài tiện ích đơn lẻ như Acronis True Image Personal HDD - sao lưu dữ liệu/tạo ảnh cứu hộ hệ thống, Hard Disk Password Lock Tool - tạo mật khẩu bảo vệ đĩa cứng, Format Tool - định dạng đĩa.


 Transcend StoreJet 25F Hầu hết đĩa cứng bỏ túi thử nghiệm đều có vỏ bảo vệ để tránh trầy xước khi mang đi xa. Trong đó, vỏ của Fujitsu Calmee Xena và Transcend StoreJet 25F đẹp hơn hẳn: vải nhung đen và may hai lớp. 

Vấn đề còn lại trước khi quyết định sẽ phụ thuộc vào dung lượng và chi phí. Với dung lượng từ 120GB đến 500GB và giá tiền từ 56USD đến 105USD (chưa VAT), bạn hẳn đã có được nhiều chọn lựa.

----------


## nguyencuong880

có giá chưa anh hiếu ??? em đang kiếm 1 cái để tiện đi sửa máy .

----------


## phimbovn

hjhj hôm trước mình có tham khảo giá của 2 chiếc ổ cứng di động của hãng pig(hãng sản xuất đĩa cứng di động nổi tiếng của hàn quốc)
+ chiếc đĩa 500GB có giá 130$ (130 x 19 = VND)
+ chiếc đĩa 320GB có giá 97$ (97 x 19 = VND)
mình nghĩ đi sửa máy thì cần đĩa này lắm và hiện tại mình cũng đang muốn đi mua 1 chiếc như thế này!

----------


## morningcity84

hjhj cũng không cần chơi sang vậy , a hieucoi sang hơn em nữa

----------

